# Pop-up adds



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Ag nee man @Gizmo
This morning i wake up and ECIGSSA looks like warz site, full of Diet adds and all kind of shit,
stuff like this is data hungry and will drive ppl away, not all have uncapped and do look at his/her cap


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

kimbo said:


> Ag nee man @Gizmo
> This morning i wake up and ECIGSSA looks like warz site, full of Diet adds and all kind of shit,
> stuff like this is data hungry and will drive ppl away, not all have uncapped and do look at his/her cap



Not seeing any pop up ads on my iPad @kimbo
Are you on the PC?

Diet ads! Oh no, that doesnt sound good


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Silver said:


> Not seeing any pop up ads on my iPad @kimbo
> Are you on the PC?
> 
> Diet ads! Oh no, that doesnt sound good



Morning @Silver 

Yes, on the screen now, Mothersday x 3 adds .. Alibaba add


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

Thanks for the reportback @kimbo


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

It looked to clean for a browser high=jack, but i just did a search on the generator and it seems like i been high-jacked

Apology @Gizmo

Let me see what i can read some more on this


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Weird it is not on other sites


----------



## FireFly (2/5/15)

Add ADBLOCK (an add-in or extension)to your browser.... Ads gone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

*What is Cinemaplus 3.2c?*
*Cinemaplus 3.2c* is a nasty adware that causes lots of annoying popups to attack the computer. Cinemaplus 3.2c belongs to Cinemaplus family virus, it can update every day, and there are a bunch of rogue variants to malfunction the computer severely. Cinemaplus 3.2c adware results in lots of unwanted extensions and able to redirect users to other dubious websites.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

OK all sorted

Apology again @Gizmo it just looked to clean to be a high-jack


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

Thanks for the feedback @kimbo. Hope u get it all cleaned up. Maybe dip your PC in some isopropyl alcohol. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @kimbo. Hope u get it all cleaned up. Maybe dip your PC in some isopropyl alcohol. Ha ha



All sorted thx @Silver


----------



## Derick (2/5/15)

I've had this too, it can be pretty annoying - get yourself Malware Bytes, it has a free version and stops most browser hijacks - there are probably other types of anti-malware software too, but Malware Bytes has done the job for me for a while now


----------



## zadiac (2/5/15)

Combofix. Done.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/5/15)

I used adwcleaner which worked great


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/5/15)

I still use spybot. Am I behind the times?


----------



## capetocuba (2/5/15)

@kimbo I find after watching porn I get all these pop up ads

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> @kimbo I find after watching porn I get all these pop up ads


If only, the funny thing is usually i leave my browser open when i go to bed. Last night for some reason i closed everything before going to bed


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> @kimbo I find after watching porn I get all these pop up ads


I actually got those same pop ups when I accidentally clicked on midget and transvestite porn  what were you doing @kimbo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I actually got those same pop ups when I accidentally clicked on midget and transvestite porn  what were you doing @kimbo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/5/15)

kimbo said:


>


Understood  enough said. We still support you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Understood  enough said. We still support you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, really understanding of you.


----------

